# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!! (κινητό τηλέφωνο)

## amateur_man

κοιτάξτε:

http://www.markidis.gr/product_info....ducts_id=31622

----------


## PCMan

Που είναι το απίστευτό?
Έχει πάρα πολύ καιρό που βγήκαν αυτά. Έχουν βγεί και προξεκτορες τσέπης εκτός απο το ενσωματωμένο σε κινητό.

----------


## nveli

απιστευτότερο , καμία δικαιολογία για τους αξύριστους :Lol:

----------


## gsmaster

Αν εξαιρέσεις τον projector, πρόκειται για ενα κινέζικο τούβλο των 824 γραμμαρίων αξίας 480 ευρώ!  :P

----------


## fmav

ΔΕΙΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ !!!!! Το μοναδικό κινητό στον κόσμο που είναι επίσης : 

Προτζέκτορας !!!


Ξυριστική μηχανή !!!


Voice translator !!!


Φυσαρμόνικα !!!


Μηχανή του καφέ (και δεν εννοώ ότι ενεργοποιεί μια άλλη μηχανή, ΤΟΥ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙ !!!)



http://www.pomegranatephone.com/  :Thumbup1:

----------


## leosedf

Με 3W led πόσο κρατάει? 1,5 λεπτό?

----------


## lordi

> ΔΕΙΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ !!!!! Το μοναδικό κινητό στον κόσμο που είναι επίσης : 
> 
> Προτζέκτορας !!!
> 
> 
> Ξυριστική μηχανή !!!
> 
> 
> Voice translator !!!
> ...



marketing μυρίζει!!

EDIT: Είναι!!!Εξυπνο!!

----------


## amateur_man

> marketing μυρίζει!!
> 
> EDIT: Είναι!!!Εξυπνο!!



+1 marketing σίγουρα

----------


## Radiometer

> Με 3W led πόσο κρατάει? 1,5 λεπτό?



δες τι λέει παρακάτω

Video Play Time Under Projector Mode 	>2hrs non-stop projection (Battery)

----------


## Nemmesis

> +1 marketing σίγουρα



ντεντεκτιβ επρεπε να γινεται... :Tongue2:

----------


## fmav

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *lordi*  
> _marketing μυρίζει!!
> 
> EDIT: Είναι!!!Εξυπνο!!_



Εννοείται ότι είναι marketing, αν υπήρχε τέτοιο κινητό...

Πάντως δεν είναι τέλειο?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αν εξαιρέσεις τον projector, πρόκειται για ενα κινέζικο τούβλο των 824 γραμμαρίων αξίας 480 ευρώ!  :P



τον εξαιρεσεις δεν τον εξαιρεσεις το ιδιο τουβλο θα ειναι οπως και να το δεις... ασε που στο σημειο πισω που ειναι το ηχειο βρωμαει απο μακρια κινα...

----------


## Triton

φαβοριτοκόφτη δεν έχει όμως  :Crying:

----------


## KOKAR

και όσο αφορά το *SAR* , μούγκα στην στρούγκα.......

----------


## tnt_tuner

ποπο! τα εσπασε αυτο με την ξυριστικη τι ειπες! με εστιλες κανονικα και ξυριζομαι και συνεχια...........
το ψινω να το παρω!!!!!!!!!!
παντως εγω τα δοκιμασα τα κινεζακια και αξιζουνε....
χρησιμοποιω ενα με tv και κατι αλλα κολπα... καλι ποιοτητα αρκετα καλη εργονομια κ πολα εξτρα μπαταριες κτλ και ειναι απιστευτα εξηπιρετικοι
γενικα το δουλευουν σωστα οι τυποι και γιαυτο πιανουν κ εχουν κ απιστευτες τιμες!
παντος 480 που λετε ειναι κλεψια σας το βρισκο σιγουρα κατω απο 300!!!
κινα ειναι ρε παιδια οχι Nokia!!!

----------


## weather1967

Το θεμα παιδια ειναι τι ξυριστικη μηχανη εχει ? 
Μην παει κανεις να ξυριστει και του κανει καμμιά απολέπιση η αποτρίχωση στήν καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων  :Biggrin:

----------


## siolosni

εμεινα χαζος..... :W00t:  :Lol:  :Tongue2:  sarrrrrrr  :Cool:

----------


## passer07

Εγω εντελως τυχαια   προοθω το πρωτο κινητο που κανει μασαζ :Rolleyes: 
και ειναι και NOKIA :Cool:

----------


## brs_19

ε παιδια παιδια ακουστε κ αυτο! το δικο μου κανει περισσοτερα! δουλευει ως κεραια τν φτιαχνει παστιτσιο α κ το καλυτερο! κανει μπουρμπουλιθρες! :Lol:  καλο?? :Blushing:

----------

